# The Halo has been tarnished......



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

> Turning Point: Couric Rips Obama
> 
> Katie Couric may be best known for her unflattering interview with Sarah Palin. But her nightly news broadcast this past Monday night may be an indicator that the big liberal media are now turning their guns on Obama.
> 
> Couric said on â€œCBS Evening Newsâ€


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

One can only hope the Obama cult will be marginalized before it damages the country anymore than it has already.
Closer to home...I'd be willing to bet Mr Pomeroy uke: will win once again. It's unbelievable...but every two years he pulls it off. 
We'll never be truly free until this country has Congressional term limits and that my friend,,,,, is never going to happen. :eyeroll:


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

spentwings said:


> One can only hope the Obama cult will be marginalized before it damages the country anymore than it has already.
> Closer to home...I'd be willing to bet Mr Pomeroy uke: will win once again. It's unbelievable...but every two years he pulls it off.
> We'll never be truly free until this country has Congressional term limits and that my friend,,,,, is never going to happen. :eyeroll:


That is what our ND senators have said will happen. It sounds like more tort reform will be added and some other less socialistic plans.

You answered and almost contradicted your last two statements. Pomeroy will probably win because there has been no one good enough to defeat him. If the ND republicans can find someone good enough he will be defeated, therefore we have term limits, they are called elections. I would like to see a lot of these guys gone but in a lot of cases the replacement would be worse than the incumbent.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> in a lot of cases the replacement would be worse than the incumbent.


I wish you were wrong about that, but your not. God help us.

More than term limits we need to change our election process. I will give Russia credit on this one, they have it right. As many as want to can run, but then there is a run off between the top two contenders.

If we had this in place we may have a third party. Ross Perot put Bill Clinton in office. At least if we didn't get a third party we would not get anymore Bill Clinton's. Ross Perot split the conservative vote. Some liberals will say that more liberals voted for Ross Perot, but those liberals are liars or stupid, or both. The reason they want you to believe it is because they want you to think America wanted Bill Clinton, and they also don't want us to fix the problem.


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

Obviously I disagree about term limits.

There's the old quote _absolute power corrupts absolutely_.
These politico yahoos know that as long as they have name recognition, bring enough pork into the state, run political adds full of half truths, and kiss their congressional leaders *****, they're safe as career politicians in North Dakota whether they represent the majority or not.
Term limits will save us not only from the politicos but also from an ignorant and apathetic electorate.

Term limits will free us all!


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

TK33 said:


> That is what our ND senators have said will happen. It sounds like more tort reform will be added and some other less socialistic plans.


Maybe they're your senators but they haven't represented me and I believe the majority of North Dakotans in years.


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

I agree with the term limits along with line item veto by the President. The buck has to stop somewhere. Congress should also not be able to exempt themselves from anything they pass. They are not above the law. If a bill isn't good enough for them then it shouldn't be good enough for the public.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

spentwings, I agree on the term limits, but I also agree with TK that at times we may get something worse. If it came to a vote, I would be all for it.


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

If you two were partisan idealogs...you'd be totally against term limits...why don't one of you run :beer: ...you'd get my vote as long as knew you'd be limited to two terms. :lol:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Politics would be a thankless job. My theory would be "I can tell I am being fair because everyone hates me equally". On the other hand the three we have now deserve that distrust and dissatisfaction. 
I was approached about that after Dorgan's town hall here in Jamestown. My response was that I was retired and had earned some hunting and fishing which I didn't want to clutter with responsibility. I didn't ask what they were talking about. I would guess some small peanut position like ND legislature. I like my home to much to go to Bismarck for the winter.


----------



## floortrader (Feb 5, 2009)

Term limits not for me. Just imagine the Dems if they thought this was their last year, no telling what they would pass, heck they are running amock with the chance they can be voted out. Keep em at least thinking we have a chance to vote them out.


----------

